# USB wifi card (power on dmg 16) requires further installation.



## grandekid (Aug 21, 2017)

I got on my device manager and got this* Device USB\VID_148F&PID_3070\1.0 requires further installation.*
I am running windows 10 and installed the latest driver of it. Any options?

I have been messing  A LOT with this wifi card driver. I wasted 8 hours today of blue screens to wifi huge ping spikes and system restores. Do you advice me to reinstall the drivers you linked me now? And remove those? I found out i am using RT2870,=.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 21, 2017)

Searching your hardware ID: *Device USB\VID_148F&PID_3070
*
Seems to reference the RA Link 3070 wireless device.

I found the drivers that might work *here*. Windows 10 is usually pretty good with many devices compared to previous OSes but some oddball wireless devices sure do seem to be an issue. Looking *here*, you might be able to force a Windows 8.1 driver to work to resolve your issue. I'd try the driver from 2013 that says Windows 8.1 and later or the top one from 2015...or both. Keep us posted and good luck!

Okay, well there are drivers for that too.

https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/rt2870

Looks like others are having issues with that adapter too. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...in10-x64/a243a080-5d75-4d96-8218-a07f90170694

You might consider replacing it if you cannot get it to work stable with W10. But I would try different drivers.

What BSOD's are you getting? There could be more issues present than a USB WiFi device and drivers if that is the case.


----------



## grandekid (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, windows 10 is really messed up. I try to unistall my wifi drivers but when i restart they come back. Like i did not unistall them at all! Can you help me force delete them from my system and to a clean install? Also should i run the executable in the download folder or update them from device manager with my x64 folder? Thanks


----------



## Kursah (Aug 22, 2017)

Windows 10 likes to store drivers and install them if it decides they are the best.

When you uninstall the device from Device Manager directly, it should prompt you with a check box window asking if you want to permanently remove the driver as well, check the box to authorize this...irrc.

Review that process: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...ager-to-uninstall-devices-and-driver-packages

Many driver executable packages unpack the driver, some are installers. If you can access the driver directory you can just point the device there to avoid extra software and stuff you may not need. If you find you do need something that is still missing, run the executable and see if that fixes it.


----------



## grandekid (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello. Done it previous times. Now i can not delete the software just unistall. I will test something else with my network and i will keep you updated if the problem is fixed


----------

